# My Rat Play Pen



## Wtpooh (Aug 23, 2015)

I wanted to share pics of my rat play pen. The play pen is around my desk at work. My office chair sits in the play pen too. I'm hoping the girls will enjoy hanging with me in their new play area. Now I just need a few fun things for the girls to play on while they are in it.


----------



## Wtpooh (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm not sure why they are upside down. Sorry.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

That is cool. Is it the greatwall? 

You get to take your rats to work with you? That is awesome.


----------



## Wtpooh (Aug 23, 2015)

I actually work at a school as a librarian and the rats are my "classroom" pet. I spend more waking hours at work than at home so they get more interaction there. I wanted to incorporate free range time during the hour and a half I am confined to my desk. They seem to really enjoy it!


----------



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

That's awesome!

I'm eventually going to get the materials to make one like that myself for my girls.


----------



## gin (Sep 11, 2015)

Did you just use poster board to create the walls?


----------



## Wtpooh (Aug 23, 2015)

The walls are made of Plastex. It is a very flexible plastic that comes in a sheet 4 feet by 8 feet. I cut it in half with a pair of regular scissors to make two pieces that are 2 feet by 8 feet. I used command adhesive strips to Velcro it to my desk in some places and binder clips in others. I also used some packing tape in a couple of places. When put away, it rolls up into a nice, small, easy to manage roll that I secure with binder clips. I bought the sheet on the same isle as plywood at the hardware store. Someone on the forum gave me the instructions. I can't remember who it was though. Search Rat Play Pen for the thread.


----------



## gin (Sep 11, 2015)

Awesome thanks! It looks really handy as a portable play area


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2015)

That's great! I'm never be allowed to do that!


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Wtpooh- I saw the same thread and made a playpen also. I used the industrial velcro they recommended for mine though. 
Here's a pic of how mine came out. 
 

So far, it's been tall enough to confine even my 4 week old jumping pups and the adults don't seem interested in trying to jump out. If I had to do over again, I think I would've bought 2 sheets of the plastic board and made it 3' tall all the way around. It does work great though!

I have geckos as a class pet at school... Our school doesn't allow for furred ones due to allergies of some students, but that is neat that you can take yours to work.


----------



## Wtpooh (Aug 23, 2015)

That is cool!!!


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks! It's almost exactly like the one the original thread poster made... and it works really well too.. So far no escapees.. The worst issue I've had is them pooing right where the sides meet the ground, making it hard to clean.


----------



## Wtpooh (Aug 23, 2015)

I added a litter box to my play pen. They mostly poop there. It has helped.


----------

